# Verify your Windows Live Hotmail account e-mail message...



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

I received an e-mail yesterday from what appears to be on the surface,officially from Hotmail/MSN.
It is asking folks to verify their Hotmail account within 24 hours,or the account will be closed permanently.
Within the e-mail message,they are asking for username,password,DOB and country/territory.
I wondered if anyone else on here has gotten this e-mail message recently.
Im also wondering if this is just another phishing scam.
Can anyone else on here with a Hotmail account,or may have dealings with MSN elaborate on this?


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

I wouldn't touch it. . . look at the header (options) and see the originating domain.

Plus asking for username, password, DOB, gives it away.

Most companies won't (and shouldn't) ask you to verify anything via email. . . only secure website.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

Classic Phishing email.

If you're ever unsure about an email like this, it's almost certainly bogus to begin with, but to be sure, just go to the website manually [do NOT click on any links within the email] and see if the real website is needing anything. If not, you can safely delete the email as a Phish.


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

never give password, dob, ss#... to anyone.. don't care if it came from the president...


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

Thanks for the replies. 
In regards to the header,etc. it shows the message coming from:
*Windows Live Hotmail Team*
I figured this was another phishing scam.
I just wanted to check in with other folks on here to see if anyone else may have received this message in their Hotmail recently.


----------



## deltafowler (Aug 28, 2007)

Steve615 said:


> In regards to the header,etc. it shows the message coming from:
> *Windows Live Hotmail Team*


Check the IP's by running them through reverse lookup.
I guarantee you it's a scam.


----------



## xIsamuTM (Jul 8, 2008)

I just had to update my info on paypal the other day. it was asking me to enter my cc or my acct #. i tried through ebay and though paypal.com directly and the both took me to the same page. it was legit though, it already had my last four #'s for both, and i've never entered my cc/act # using that particular computer. had me redo my security questions and password, too. I liked my old one :nono:


----------



## Lee L (Aug 15, 2002)

I received noting like this in my Hotmail account.


----------



## MIAMI1683 (Jul 11, 2007)

I just got a verify email from Windows Live but it was click here and took me directly yo the live screen


----------

